# Smoking brisquit how long?



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

First time smoking a 10lb beef brisqiut, can anyone tell me how long and the best temp and maybe any other secrets I might need to know? Thank you .


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

225 degrees for about 10-12 hours. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

I just did a 9 1/2# last sunday, put it on at 3:30 in the morning ran my smoker at around 200 degrees. At 165 degrees I wrapped it in tin foil and took it to 205 degrees about 11 hours shut the smoker off and let it in the smoker for 45 minutes. It came out fantastic, it came out tender and juicy.

This was my second time doing a briscut, my first one wasn't very good so I did alot of reading on Smokering.com and did a search on here as well , they had alot of good advice on their forums. One of the best helpful hints was the toothpick trick, the guy said if it slides in easy its done and he was right on the money. Hope this helps ya.


----------

